# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Πρακτικές ιδέες - οδηγοί για την κατασκευή μιας ground plane

## electron

Ξεκινώ αυτό το θέμα για να παραθέσουν όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί με την κατασκευή της εν λόγω κεραίας τις ιδέες και εμπειρίες τους για το πως υλοποιείται μια τέτοια κεραία.Δεν μιλώ φυσικά για το τρόπο υπολογισμού των στοιχείων που πάνω κάτω είναι γνωστός και υπάρχει σε πληθώρα πηγών στον νετ.Αναφέρομαι στα υλικά που επιλέχθησαν για την κατασκευή,τον τρόπο μόνωσης,την μηχανική αντοχή και την στήριξη της.
Νομίζω ότι αυτά είναι πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στο internet και καλό θα ήταν να αναφερθούν.Αν υπάρχουν περα από τις επεξηγήσεις και αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες θα ήταν το καλύτερο.
Επίσης όσοι θα ήθελαν να αναφέρουν και κάποια θεωρία κι αυτή επιθυμητή αν και δεν είναι αυτό η αφορμή του θέματος που ανοίξα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Εδώ υπάρχει ένας ωραίος και εύκολος τρόπος για να φτιάξει κανείς ground plane, δείτε και εδώ

----------


## electron

Όντως αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι ήδη γνωστά, θα ήταν ωστόσο χρήσιμο να αναφερθεί το πως μονώνουμε την συγκεκριμένη κεραία και αν τα στοιχεία που θα είναι 4 ως 6mm αντέχουν σε καιρικά όπως για παράδειγμα σε ένα δυνατό άνεμο.
Αυτές τις κατακασκευαστικές λεπτομέριες ήθελα να θείξω με το παρόν θέμα.Σκεφτώμουν ότι η κεραία θα μπορούσε να μπει σε κάποιον σωλήνα pvc ο οποίος παράλληλα θα παίξει και το ρόλο του μέσου στήριξης στον ιστό και από πάνω να μονωθεί με σιλικόνη.

----------


## thanos

Εγω για τα στοιχεια χρησημοποιησα παλιοτερα λεπτη χαλκινη σωληνα 5mm διαμετρο με τειχωματα 2mm.Mονο που επρεπε να την ισιωσω γιατι ηταν σε κουλουρα.  :Cool:

----------


## electron

Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι μια τόσο λεπτή σωλήνα δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη διαφορά σε σχέση με το κοινό μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο της ίδιας διατομής.Ίσως το τελευταίο είναι τελικά και πιο ανθεκτικό στον αέρα.Πως είχες μονώσει το όλο σύστημα;

----------


## radioamateur

Παλαιότερα πουλούσαν κάποιες βάσεις κουκουνάρας για 4 έως 8 radials για Ground Plane... Σήμερα βέβαια ψάχνοντας αγοράζεις και έτοιμες  κεραίες...
Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## electron

Σαφώς το έτοιμο σε απαλλάσει αλλά ώς άνθρωποι των ηλεκτρονικών και του πειραματισμού μας αρέσει και η χαρά της ιδιοκατασκευής.Το θέμα παραμένει ανοιχτό και περιμένω προτάσεις κατασκευαστικές.  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Κάποτε στο EBAY κάποιος πουλούσε μια κεραία Ground Plane ιδιοκατασκευή με βάση ένα κοννέκτορα SO-239 με radials 4 κεραίες ραδιοφώνου πτυσσόμενες και περιστροφικές και μαστίγιο μια κεραια επίσης ραδιοφώνου πτυσσόμενη...
Στην ουσία θα έλεγα ότι επρόκειτο για κεραια τσέπης ή ταξιδίου που θα μπορούσε ο καθένας με λίγη υπομονή να την συντονίσει είτε στα FM είτε στα VHF... 
Πιθανόν τα υλικά αυτά να βρίσκονται στα αζήτητα ή ως άχρηστα στο παζάρι του Μοναστηρακίου αποτέλεσαν όμως τη βάση μιας κατασκευής που επωλείτω αρκετές δεκάδες εβρώπουλα στο EBAY.

----------


## electron

Κάτι άλλο όπου υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις, είναι αν για τον συντονισμό της θα πρέπει να κόβουμε τα radials ή το στοιχείο του radiator, αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όποιος τρόπος επιλεχθεί το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Κάποτε στο EBAY κάποιος πουλούσε μια κεραία Ground Plane ιδιοκατασκευή με βάση ένα κοννέκτορα SO-239 με radials 4 κεραίες ραδιοφώνου πτυσσόμενες και περιστροφικές και μαστίγιο μια κεραια επίσης ραδιοφώνου πτυσσόμενη...
> Στην ουσία θα έλεγα ότι επρόκειτο για κεραια τσέπης ή ταξιδίου που θα μπορούσε ο καθένας με λίγη υπομονή να την συντονίσει είτε στα FM είτε στα VHF... 
> Πιθανόν τα υλικά αυτά να βρίσκονται στα αζήτητα ή ως άχρηστα στο παζάρι του Μοναστηρακίου αποτέλεσαν όμως τη βάση μιας κατασκευής που επωλείτω αρκετές δεκάδες εβρώπουλα στο EBAY.



Ακριβώς την ίδια κατασκευή έχω κάνω και' γω και μάλιστα είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα γιατί δε χρειάζεται κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις συχνότητα ή θες να συντονίσεις το σύστημα να κόβεις τα στοιχεία, απλά τα ανεβοκατεβάζεις όπως τη κεραία του ραδιοφώνου και είναι και καλύτερα...

----------


## drPanos

εχω κατασκευάσει και εγώ μια κεραία ground plane αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να την συντονίσω!

----------


## electron

eebabs2000 την κεραία την έχεις για μόνιμη εξωτερική χρήση;Αν ναι πως την μόνωσες από την υγρασία της βροχής κλπ;
driver fm am η κεραία αυτή για να συντονιστεί πρακτικά θα πρέπει αρχικά να έχεις αφήσει μεγαλύτερα τα στοιχεία της σε σχέση με το πως τα υπολόγισες βάση της συχνότητας που την θες.Στην συνέχεια και με την βοήθεια πάντα μιας γέφυρας,κόβεις λίγο λίγο το στοιχείο του μαστήγιου ή των radials μέχρι να πάρεις τα λιγότερα στάσιμα.

----------


## ReFas

Και το κεντρικό και τα ραντιαλ κόβονται σε λ/4 μήκος.. με το βραχυντικό συντελεστή πάντα..

Για την κατασκευή δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω μιας και για να έχει αντοχή στο καιρό όπως λές  είναι θέμα μηχανουργικής δουλειάς πιο πολύ.
Εύκολα φτιάχνεις με τους πιο πάνω τρόπους που έχουν τα προηγούμενα ποστ... και αν σου χαλάσει.. την ξαναφτιάχνεις δε κοστίζει και πολλά..

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με τον υπολογισμό, αν και είναι γνωστός, ο τύπος που υπολογίζουμε τα στοιχεία είναι ο εξής:

300/F(Mhz)=L  Το μήκος του Radiator θα είναι L/4 x 0.95 (συντελεστής βραχύνσεως).

Το μήκος των Radials θα είναι L/3.9 x 0.95

Επίσης για να επιτύχουμε την βέλτιστη προσαρμογή πομπού και κεραίας θα πρέπει τα radials να είναι υπό γωνία τουλάχιστον 45 μοιρών.

Αυτά λέει η θεωρία από κει και πέρα για τον συντονισμό ισχύει ότι ανέφερα παραπάνω.Το θέμα είναι η μηχανουργική δουλειά όπως αναφέρεις και συ Νίκο.Μια ιδέα για την κατασκευή της υποτιθέμενης κουκουνάρας είναι χρήση στυπιοθλίπτη καλωδίου 29αρι κατά προτίμηση που χωρά άνετα τον κονέκτορα so239 και το γέμισμα του πρώτου με σιλικόνη.Το ερώτημα που παραμένει είναι κατά πόσο τα στοιχεία της κεραίας θα αντέξουν σε ένα δυνατό ανέμο αν χρησιμοποιηθεί γι αυτά μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο 4 με 6mm.

----------


## ReFas

Γιατί για τα ράντιαλ διαιρείς με 3,9? αν θες μου λες που το έχεις δει...

το ηλεκτρολογικό δε νομίζω να αντέξει γιατι είναι πολύ εύκαμπτο και μάλλον θα λυγίσει σε δυνατό αέρα... σωληνάκι χάλκινο που βάζουν στα αιρκοντισιον κάνει....κολλάς για 10 πόντους ενα ηλεκτρολογικό κατάληλης διάμετρου ετσι ώστε να "φοριέται" το σωληνάκι σαν γάντι απ'εξω για να πάς στο μήκος που θές με το σωληνάκι... για να στερεωθεί βαζεις σιλικόνη ίσως για μόνωση και φτιάχνεις ένα πυργάκι απ'εξω με κόλλα εποξική η με οτιδήποτε σκληραίνει και αντέχει (ίσως το υλικό που σφραγίζουν τα δόντια να κάνει)....θα κάνω κάποια κατασκευή να το δώ...

----------


## electron

H θεωρία λέει ότι τα radials πρέπει να είναι κατά 5% μεγαλύτερα από το μαστήγιο γι αυτό και το L/3.9 γι αυτά.

Aυτό με το χάλκινο σωληνάκι ειναι πολύ καλή ιδέα για να συντονιστεί εύκολα η κεραία αλλά και για να έχει μηχανική αντοχή σε δυνατό άνεμο.

----------


## electron

Επίσης για την μόνωση των σωλήνων μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι,νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο από την επικάλυψη τους με εποξική κόλα.

----------


## ReFas

Η θεωρία πάντως που έχω εγώ δε λέει για 5% μεγαλύτερα τα ράντιαλ...όλα είναι λ/4 ηλεκτρικό μήκος...

Αν είναι 5% μεγαλύτερα...τότε μη βάζεις βραχυντικό συντελεστή 0.95 για τα ραντιαλ.. αυτο είναι το 5% περίπου...

Για την εποξική δεν λεω σαν μόνωση...λέω μεγάλη ποσότητα στη βάση του κεντρικού ... φαντάσου κάτι σαν πυραμίδα για στεγανοποιηση και στήριξη.

----------


## electron

Nίκο σχετικά με το μηκος των radials επικρατεί μια συγχηση.Σε βιβλίο που έχω και γω αναφέρει ότι όλα τα στοιχεία είναι L/4 σε πηγές που έχω βρει στο ιντερνετ αλλά και εδω,σε παλιότερα σχετικά θέματα αναφέρεται ότι πρέπει να έχουν μήκος κατά 5% παραπάνω.Τελικά στην πράξη θα διαπιστώσει κανείς αν αυτό ισχύει αλλά καλού κακού ας ξεκινήσει έτσι κι αλλιώς με μεγαλύτερα μήκη στοιχείων από τα θεωρητικά.
Όσο για την ρητίνη κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς.Απλά εγώ πρότεινα τον στυπιοθλίπτη σε συνδιασμό με σιλικόνη για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα μόνωσης.

----------


## radioamateur

Τι επιτυνχάνουμε αν συνδέσουμε δύο ή περισσότερες groundplane μαζί & πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## electron

Αυτό που βρήκα μετά από αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο είναι ότι έτσι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια dual band ground plane.





http://www.eham.net/articles/7005

----------


## aeonios

> Τι επιτυνχάνουμε αν συνδέσουμε δύο ή περισσότερες groundplane μαζί & πως γίνεται αυτό;



Αν παίξεις με την φάση τους μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Κάποιοι το κάνουν με phasing μέσω συγκεκριμένων τύπων καλωδίων.

http://books.google.com/books?id=f3a...jNXk#PPA252,M1

Υπάρχουν και οι έτοιμες κατασκευές:

http://www.arraysolutions.com/Produc...op%20of%20page

----------


## aeonios

> Αυτό που βρήκα μετά από αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο είναι ότι έτσι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μια dual band ground plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eham.net/articles/7005



Ωραία κατασκευή Γιάννη!

Πιστεύω πάντως πως για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση αν βάλεις μόνο το ένα μαστίγιο και το συντονίσεις στους 145 θα παίζει και στα 430 ΜΗΖ μια και 3χ145=435 όμως αν το θες σε άλλες συχνότητες ίσως το πράγμα μπλέκεται .

----------


## dj kostas

μια ερωτηση . το αλουμινιο που χρησιμοποιηται για τις κεραιες τηλεωρασης (δεκτες) ειναι καταλληλο για κατασκευη μιας ground plane ;

----------


## drPanos

εγω πιστευω οτι το αλουμινιο ειναι μια χαρα αλλα ο χαλκοσολινας πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο καλος!

----------


## dj kostas

δηλαδη o απλoς αλουμινενιος σωληνας κανει; δεν χρηαζεται τιποτα εξηζητημενο ;

----------


## drPanos

Είναι μια χαρά δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## eebabs2000

> eebabs2000 την κεραία την έχεις για μόνιμη εξωτερική χρήση;Αν ναι πως την μόνωσες από την υγρασία της βροχής κλπ;
> driver fm am η κεραία αυτή για να συντονιστεί πρακτικά θα πρέπει αρχικά να έχεις αφήσει μεγαλύτερα τα στοιχεία της σε σχέση με το πως τα υπολόγισες βάση της συχνότητας που την θες.Στην συνέχεια και με την βοήθεια πάντα μιας γέφυρας,κόβεις λίγο λίγο το στοιχείο του μαστήγιου ή των radials μέχρι να πάρεις τα λιγότερα στάσιμα.



1000 συγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω... Λοιπόν τη κεραία δεν την έχω μόνιμα... Απλά τη στύνω κάθε καλοκαίρι ή Πάσχα που έχει πιο καλό καιρό για καμιά εκπομπούλα. Έτσι ακριβώς όπως λες τη συντόνισα μόνο που δεν κόβω τα στοιχεία τα κατεβάζω... εφ' όσον είναι κεραίες ραδιοφώνου πτυσσόμενες... Ο ίδιος δεν έχω γέφυρα, αλλά τη συντόνισα με μια γέφυρα ενός φίλου μου. Τα πιο λίγα στάσιμα που έπιασε 1.1-1.2 Το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το RG58 αν και φτηνό έχει αρκετές απώλειες γι' αυτό και γώ το κουτί του πομπού το έχω κοντά στη κεραία στη ταράτσα και του στέλνω από κάτω ρεύμα και audio και όλα καλά... Όποτε μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω μια φωτο της κατασκευής (όχι ότι λέει και πολλά) γιατί τώρα είμαι πάνω στην εξεταστική και καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## electron

eebabs2000 θα ήταν καλό να μας ανέβαζες μια φωτό για να έχουμε άλλη μια εικόνα κατασκευής αυτής της κεραίας.Νίκο (aeonios) όντως η κατασκευή αυτή είναι αρκετά έξυπνη εσύ όμως αυτό που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με την τρίτη αρμονική προφανώς,κάτι που πρακτικά θα πρέπει να ισχύει για κάθε κεραία.Πάντως θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι αν συντονιστεί σωστά αυτή η κεραία με την βοήθεια έστω μιας γέφυρας μπορεί να κάνει πραγματικά θαύματα ως προς την αύξηση της εμβέλιας.Κάπου στο νετ διαβασα έναν ραδιοερασιτέχνη που με 5 μόλις watts κατάφερε να καλύψει 30 μίλια!
Αυτό βέβαια που δεν έχω βρεί με την ως τώρα αναζήτησή μου,είναι μια σωστά φτιαγμένη κεραία από την άποψη προστάσίας της στα καιρικά μιας και οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες δεν την έχουν για μόνιμη εξωτερική χρήση.Πιστεύω όμως ότι με το θέμα που άνοιξα και που αναπτύσουμε,έχουμε ήδη δώσει κάποιες χρήσιμες ιδέες και συνεχίζουμε.
dj kosta το αλουμίνιο των στοιχείων μια κεραίας (που δεν είναι ακριβώς αλουμίνιο άλλα κάποιο κράμα), όπως αυτή της τηλεόρασης θα μπορούσε να κάνει την δουλειά του όμως και πάλι το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα προσαρμόσεις αυτά τα στοιχεία επάνω στον μικρό κονέκτορα so239.Noμίζω ότι το χάλκινο σωληνάκι φ4 είναι το ιδανικότερο για την κατασκευή.

----------


## aeonios

> .Νίκο (aeonios) όντως η κατασκευή αυτή είναι αρκετά έξυπνη εσύ όμως αυτό που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με την τρίτη αρμονική προφανώς,κάτι που πρακτικά θα πρέπει να ισχύει για κάθε κεραία.Πάντως θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι αν συντονιστεί σωστά αυτή η κεραία με την βοήθεια έστω μιας γέφυρας μπορεί να κάνει πραγματικά θαύματα ως προς την αύξηση της εμβέλιας.Κάπου στο νετ διαβασα έναν ραδιοερασιτέχνη που με 5 μόλις watts κατάφερε να καλύψει 30 μίλια!
> .



Πολύ καλή αφορμή μου έδωσες φίλε Νικο για άλλη συζήτηση !Για τους φίλους που αναρωτιούνται πόσο μακρυά πάει το σήμα τους (από τα FM και πάνω) εδώ απαντούνται κάποιες απορίες:

http://www.dxfm.com/Content/propagation.htm

----------


## electron

Ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα η θεωρία περί διάδοσης, σίγουρα θα φανεί χρήσιμη για έμπειρους και μη.Ωστώσο το να πετύχεις μια εμβέλεια όπως αυτή που ανέφερα και που αν θυμάμαι καλά αναφερόταν για την περιοχή των vhf όπου η εκπομπή εξαρτάται κυρίως από το κύμα επιφανείας,κάνει την ground plane πραγματικά εξαιρετική σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο.

----------


## dj kostas

φιλε electron απο που μπορω να προμηθεφτω το χάλκινο σωληνάκι φ4 ;

----------


## electron

Aπο κάποιο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό και υδραυλικό εξοπλισμό.Όπως προείπαμε,εννοείτε ότι τα στοιχεία του χαλκού θα <<ντυθούν>> με θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι.Εναλλάκτικά θα μπορούσαν να βαφτούν αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ποιά θα ήταν η κατάλληλη βαφή.

----------


## gsmaster

Γιατί όχι σπρέυ πλαστικοποίησης σαν αυτό που βάζουμε στις πλακέτες? Είναι το πιο κατάλληλο απο άποψη προστασίας και αγωγιμότητας.

----------


## electron

Γιάννη καλό το plastic όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ανθεκτικό θα ήταν με τις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας και τον ήλιο.

----------


## dj kostas

θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι που μπορω να βρω

----------


## ansuz

dj_kostas: Θερμοσυστελόμενο μπορείς να βρεις σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικό ή ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό. Επειδή υπάρχουν διάφορα μεγέθη, πάρε και ένα δείγμα μαζι...


Για κάποιον ο οποίος δεν έχει χώρο να απλώσει radials για χαμηλές μπάντες, υπάρχει μια πολύ καλή λύση που λέγεται χωρητικότα βάσης (ή κεφαλής αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να μικρίνουμε το μέγεθος της κάθετης). Στην ξένη βιβλιογραφία συναντάται ως "capacitance hat".

Κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση στο net μπορείτε να βρείτε αρκετές πληροφορίες. Πρακτικά δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κατασκευή αλλά πιστεύω σε λίγο διάστημα να έχω κάποια και επομένως παρατηρήσεις...

----------


## electron

Η χωρητικότητα βάσης ή πουπινισμός μιας κεραίας επιτυγχάνεται με την προσθήκη κάποιου πηνίου στο radiator μιας κεραίας.

----------


## ReFas

> Για κάποιον ο οποίος δεν έχει χώρο να απλώσει radials για χαμηλές μπάντες, υπάρχει μια πολύ καλή λύση που λέγεται χωρητικότα βάσης (ή κεφαλής αν χρησιμοποιηθεί για να μικρίνουμε το μέγεθος της κάθετης). Στην ξένη βιβλιογραφία συναντάται ως "capacitance hat".
> 
> Κάνοντας μια αναζήτηση στο net μπορείτε να βρείτε αρκετές πληροφορίες. Πρακτικά δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κατασκευή αλλά πιστεύω σε λίγο διάστημα να έχω κάποια και επομένως παρατηρήσεις...



To "capacitance hat" δεν έχει σχέση με τα ραντιαλ... αυτό που κάνει είναι να "συντονίζει" την κεραία...
Τα ραντιαλ στις κάθετες των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων - HF - μειώνουν τις απώλειες, βελτιώνουν το βαθμό απόδοσης.





> Η χωρητικότητα βάσης ή πουπινισμός ...



Τι είναι το πουπινισμός   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Shocked:

----------


## electron

Να το πω διαφορετικά.Στις περιπτώσεις μεγάλων μηκών κύματος όπου οι διαστάσεις μιας κεραίας την κάνουν απαγορευτική,με την παραπάνω τεχνική <<μεγαλώνουμε>> τεχνιτά στο επιθυμητό μήκος την κεραία μας.

----------


## aeonios

Ομως και εγώ έχω την απορία τι είναι ο πουπινισμός;;;;;;;  :frown:

----------


## electron

Βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με τον πουπινισμό  το οποίο όμως αναφέρεται για καλώδια.

Πουπινισμός

----------


## eebabs2000

Βασικά έχω καταλάβει τι εννοεί ο electron... Εννοεί ότι όταν το μήκος της κάθετης που απαιτείται είναι πολύ μεγάλο και δεν είναι δυνατόν όπως τις περισσότερες φορές να κατασκευαστεί, τότε οι κεραίες με μήκος μικρότερο του λ/4 συντονίζονται με ένα δίσκο στη κορυφή του μαστιγίου το οποίο εισάγει μια χωρητικότητα ως προς τη γη ή με πηνίο κατα μήκος του... Αν και γίνεται ο συντονισμός σωστά και τα στάσιμα παίρνουν τιμές κοντά στη μονάδα, η *εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς* είναι μικρότερη απ' την ισχύ που θα εξέπεμπε το σύστημα αν δεν υπήρχε η αυτεπαγωγή ή η χωρητικότητα και το μήκος του στοιχείου ήταν κανονικά λ/4.

----------


## ReFas

> Ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα η θεωρία περί διάδοσης, σίγουρα θα φανεί χρήσιμη για έμπειρους και μη.Ωστώσο το να πετύχεις μια εμβέλεια όπως αυτή που ανέφερα και που αν θυμάμαι καλά αναφερόταν για την περιοχή των vhf όπου η εκπομπή εξαρτάται κυρίως από το κύμα επιφανείας,κάνει την ground plane πραγματικά εξαιρετική σε σχέση με το απλό δίπολο.



Γιάννη ... αν εννοείς για κύμα επιφανείας αυτό που γράφεται στα αγγλικά σαν surface wave τότε δε μιλάμε για διάδοση στα VHF μιας και αυτό υπάρχει-ισχύει μόνο στις χαμηλές συχνότητες (από 5 MHz και κάτω ίσως).
Εδώ έχουμε μετάδοση με κύματα χώρου – space wave.

Επίσης ένα δίπολο με μία ground plane τουλάχιστον σε όσα ξέρω έχουν παρόμοια συμπεριφορά – ακτινοβολία…. κάτω από τις ίδιες προϋποθέσεις

----------


## electron

eebabs2000 αυτό ακριβώς εννoούσα.

Νίκο εννοώ ότι στα vhf η βασική διάδοση δεν γίνεται μέσω ιονόσφαιρας όπως στα βραχέα ή τα μεσαία.Σχετικά με την ground plane η διαφόρα της ως γνωστόν είναι ότι <<σηκωνει>> το κύμα με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια σε περιοχές που ίσως με το δίπολο να μην περνούσες.Γι αυτό και η κεραία αυτή προτιμάται για εκπομπή από σημεία που δεν εχουν υψόμετρο και που υπάρχουν πολλά φυσικά ή τεχνητά εμπόδια.

----------


## ReFas

Eιδικά στα μεσαία όλοι σταθμοί που έχουν κάθετη κεραία εκπέμπουν, την ημέρα, με κύμα επιφανείας_surface wave ( ένα κύμα δηλαδή που ταξιδεύει σε επαφή με το έδαφος "γλύφωντας" την επιφάνεια, και μάλιστα όσο χαμηλότερη η συχνότητα τόσο καλύτερα μιας και υπάρχει μικρότερη εξασθένιση).

Τώρα για σύγκριση της ground plane με το δίπολο στα VHF, σορυ αλλα για μένα το γνωστό είναι ότι έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά, δέν έχω δεί καμια ουσιαστική διαφορά ούτε στη θεωρία ούτε στη πράξη.

----------


## electron

Στα μεσαία είναι όπως το λες δεν διαφωνούμε αλλά το κύμα επιφανείας δεν μπορεί να δώσει την πολύ μεγάλη εμβέλεια σε σχέση με την διάδοση της ιονόσφαιρας που υπάρχει τις νυχτερνές ώρες.
Τώρα ότι αφορά την ground plane ότι σου αναφέρω είναι από εμπειρίες όσων ασχόληθηκαν με την κεραία αυτή μιας και προσωπικά δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει,από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και φυσικά χωρίς να θέλω να σε αμφισβητήσω,ότι αν είχε την ίδια συμπεριφορά ακριβώς με το δίπολο γιατί δεν την συναντούμε σε κανένα κεραιοσύστημα κάποιου ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού;

----------


## aeonios

> .Σχετικά με την ground plane η διαφόρα της ως γνωστόν είναι ότι <<σηκωνει>> το κύμα με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια σε περιοχές που ίσως με το δίπολο να μην περνούσες.Γι αυτό και η κεραία αυτή προτιμάται για εκπομπή από σημεία που δεν εχουν υψόμετρο και που υπάρχουν πολλά φυσικά ή τεχνητά εμπόδια.



Γιάννη πίστευω πως μια αύξηση της γωνίας εκπομπής στα FM,VHF και πάνω θα είχε αποτέλεσμα να χάνεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ακτινοβολιας στο διάστημα με την προυπόθεση πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι να ανακλά το σήμα στα στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας(διάδοση Es/FAI/TROPO κτλ). Γιαυτό για να ξεπερνάς τα εμπόδια μπορείς μόνο να βάζεις την κεραία σου πιο ψηλά από αυτά.
Επίσης αυτό που είπε ο Νίκος (Refas) ισχύει 100% για την συμπεριφορά της groundplane και του διπόλου σε κατακόρυφη πόλωση στις υψηλές συχνότητες.

----------


## electron

O συλλογισμός αυτός είναι σωστός όμως το ερώτημά μου παραμένει και στηρίζομαι ειδικά στην περιοχή των fm που ανήκει κι αυτή γενικότερα στην μπάντα των vhf με την ευρήτερη έννοια.
Και εν τέλει αφού συμφωνούμε ότι βάση της θεωρίας δίπολο και gp εχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά τότε ποιά η διαφορά τους;Ποιός ο λόγος ή τα πλεονεκτήματα να προτιμήσουμε μια gp;Είναι μόνο η διαφορά στις απαιτήσεις προσαρμογής;Είναι κάποιο πρακτικά ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστηκό που δεν συμφωνεί με την θεωρία οτι δίπολο και gp είναι το ίδιο ως προς την ακτινοβολία τους;

----------


## ReFas

Η ground plane έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερη μηχανουργική δουλειά από ένα δίπολο, φαντάσου ένα σύστημα collinear με 4 κεραίας, με 8 ραντιαλ η καθεμία βάλε και ότι εξέχουν μπορεί να μπλεχτούν στραβώσουν κτλ.
Βάζεις 4 σωλήνες-δίπολο και με απλές μηχανουργικές εργασίες (για ένα εξοπλισμένο μηχ/ργειο) έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Για την διαφορά μεταξύ δίπολου και G.P… διαφορά στην εκπομπή δεν υπάρχει, αλλά… υπάρχει ένα θέμα με το ανοιχτό δίπολο και τα ομοαξονικά καλώδια, που θέλει ένα τρόπο για να μην κυκλοφορεί ρεύμα στην εξωτερική πλευρά (διάφορους τρόπους BalUn η κόψιμο και του καλωδίου ακόμα ) η κάποιο άλλο δίπολο που να συνδέεται απευθείας το ομοαξονικό.
Στην G.P βάζεις ομοαξονικό με πολύ λιγότερες παρενέργειες… συν ότι έχεις ελεύθερο πεδίο γύρω αφού πάει στην κορφή ενός ιστού.
Οπότε…. αν φτιάξεις η βρεις δίπολο που εκπέμπει σωστά και το συγκρίνεις με μια G.P τότε ούτε στη πράξη αλλά ούτε και τρέχωντας σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης θα δεις διαφορές.

(Μη σου πω ούτε με τη 5/8 θα δεις και το μπερδέψω πιο πολύ)

----------


## electron

Αρα καταλήγουμε ως προς τα χαρακτηριστηκά εκπομπής, οτι δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά.Εδώ ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μας αναφέρει κάποιος που έχει δουλέψει τόσο δίπολο όσο και gp ωστε να έχουμε και μια πρακτική εικόνα σχετικά με την άποψη αυτή.
Για την μηχανουργική δουλειά φαινομενικά ίσως υπάρχει διαφορά, από την άλλη όμως αν σκεφτούμε πόσο επίπονη διαδικασία είναι να φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας το ασύμμετρο δίπολο,με την βοήθεια του balun,πιστεύω ότι στην gp τουλάχιστον τα 50Ωhm θα τα επιτύχουμε δίνοντας την απαραίτητη κλήση στα radials.
Τώρα όσο για την άποψη που λεει ότι η gp είναι κατάλληλη για σημεία που δεν έχουν υψομετρικό και επιπλέον υπάρχουν εμπόδια,πιστεύετε ότι είναι μύθος.
Για την 5/8 η διαφορά νομίζω ότι έγκειται στην μεγαλύτερη απολάβη που έχει.

----------


## ReFas

Mέσα απο την πράξη είναι αυτα που λέω και τουλάχιστον μέσα απο τις δοκιμές που εχω κάνει δέν έχω δει κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά... έρχεται μετά και η θεωρία και η εξομείωση να συμφωνήσουν... οπότε λεω εντάξει δεν κάνω κάτι λάθος ετσι φαίνεται να είναι...


(συνέχεια αύριο..αν θές πες μου τι εννοείς με το ασύμμετρο δίπολο?? balun θέλει το συμμετρικο...)

----------


## electron

Ασύμμετρο εννοώ ώς προς την σύνθετη αντίστασή του και το πρόβλημα της προσαρμογής του με το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο των 50Ωμ.Με το balun όπως γνωρίζεις επιτυγχάνουμε την προσαρμογή διπόλου πομπού.

----------


## ReFas

Γιάννη… έχουμε διαφορετικές σκέψεις στο μυαλό μας και είναι δύσκολο…

Δεν έχω καμία έννοια για το αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα να συνδέσω καλώδιο 50 Ωμ σε ένα ανοιχτό δίπολο που έχει ας πούμε 70Ωμ… δεν πρόκειται να δεις καμία διαφορά στη κάλυψη του χώρου που θα κάνει ο πομπός σου από αυτά τα στάσιμα που θα έχεις (1,4 στο παράδειγμα)
Θα με ενδιαφέρει όμως να μην κυκλοφορήσει ρεύμα στην εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου, γιατί βασικά θα μου χαλάσει την ακτινοβολία του δίπολου κ.α.

Για αυτό η θα βάλω κάποιο Balun η μπορεί και να κόψω το καλώδιο….
Έτσι δεν έχω την γνώμη ότι με το balun βασικά πετυχαίνεις προσαρμογή, άσχετα που αν μπορείς να το κάνεις και αυτό…

Δές  εδω και  εδω

Ακόμη ήθελα να πω ότι είναι άλλα τα κριτήρια για κεραία ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης και άλλα για επαγγελματική…  
Για παράδειγμα μια κεραία επαγγελματική καλό είναι να έχει όλα τα μεταλλικά της τμήματα γειωμένα , ενωμένα με τον ιστό, για προστασία του πομπού από κεραυνούς κτλ… κάτι που εμένα με αφήνει περίπου αδιάφορο…
Το ίδιο ισχύει για τους πομπούς…άλλα τα κριτήρια για τους επαγγελματικούς και άλλα για δική μου χρήση…

----------


## electron

Nικό προφανώς το βλέπουμε διαφορετικά το θέμα της προσαρμογής.Το balun όπως τουλάχιστον αναφέρει η θεωρία βοηθά στην προσαρμογή πομπού κεραίας.Τα στάσιμα εξάλλου χωρίς το balun αυτό δεν υποδηλώνουν;
Το αν εμεις πρακτικά <<φέρουμε>> στα μέτρα μας την προσαρμογή με διαφορετικό τρόπο όπως αναφέρεις ,κόβωντας λίγο την κάθοδο,είναι ένας άλλος εναλλακτικός τρόπος.Γενικά ο τρόπος επίτευξης της προσαρμογής μπορεί να γίνει με ποικίλους τρόπους όπως με το Balun,με το κατάλληλο μήκος καθόδου,ακόμα και με το stub που η φιλοσοφία του είναι ανάλογη του balun αλλά τοποθετείται αμέσως μετά την έξοδο του πομπού.
Στην ground plane η θεωρία λέει ότι αυτό επιτυγχάνεται αν έχουμε δώσει την κατάλληλη γωνία (45 μοιρών),στα radials.
Το να έχεις βέβαια 1.4 ή 1.5 στάσιμα στην γέφυρα δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό,κάπου είχα διαβάσει,ότι το ποσοστό γι αυτά τα στάσιμα αναλογεί σε απώλεια ισχύος  3% αν θυμάμαι καλά.Όμως όταν έχεις έναν πομπό για ερασιτεχνική χρήση κυνηγάς έστω και το 1 βατ να βγει στον αέρα και όχι ακτινοβολώντας το η κάθοδος.

----------


## dj kostas

electron σε παλιοτερα posts αναφερεις οτι το balun στο ενα ακρο ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο.Αυτο σημαινει οτι το εσωτερικο συρμα του καλωδιου ειναι δεμενo με το εξωτερικο;
  (σε επαφη)

----------


## electron

> electron σε παλιοτερα posts αναφερεις οτι το balun στο ενα ακρο ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο.Αυτο σημαινει οτι το εσωτερικο συρμα του καλωδιου ειναι δεμενo με το εξωτερικο;
>   (σε επαφη)



Ετσι είναι Κώστα.

----------


## electron

Παραθέτω μερικές εικόνες κατασκευής μιας ground plane όπως περίπου περίπου περιέγραψα και γω, με την διαφορά ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο ο κονέκτερας so239 να τοποθετηθεί εντός του στιπιοθλίπτη και να καλυφθεί με σιλικόνη.Επίσης τα στοιχεία να είναι κι αυτά επικαλυμένα είτε με μπογιά είτε με θεμοσυστελόμενο.

----------


## dj kostas

το ασπρο αυτο πλαστικο ειναι για να μη γειωνεται ο ιστος προφανος ε ;

----------


## electron

Aυτός που το έχει φτιάξει όπως βλέπεις έχει χρησιμοποιήσει εξολοκληρου πλαστική σωλήνα αντί μεταλλικού ιστού.Η δικιά μου σκέψη είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεταλλικός και να στηριχθεί με κάποιον τρόπο μόνο το παρακάτω.

----------


## dj kostas

σωστα . τo radial πως κολλιεται στον κοννεκτορα ;

----------


## drPanos

Η καλύτερη λύση χωρίς προβλήματα είναι να βιδώσεις ακροδέκτες στρίγκλους που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι στα αυτοκίνητα και να κολλήσεις πανό στον ακροδέκτη σύρμα χαλκού που χρησιμοποιούν οι φαναρτζήδες για τις κολάσεις με βόρακα

----------


## electron

Όντως Παναγιώτη αυτή είναι η πιο σωστή λύση.  :OK:

----------


## drPanos

Φίλε Γιάννη electron η G.P. που μας εδιξες που βγενει?

----------


## electron

Αυτή βγαίνει για τα 2 μέτρα όμως αυτή όπως και πολλές άλλες που έχω βρει από το διαδύκτιο αφορούν προσωρινή εγκατάσταση και έτσι κανένας τους δεν λαμβάνει μέριμνα για την σωστή μόνωση της από βροχή κλπ.

Δείτε ΕΔΩ και ένα σχετικό βιντεάκι ερασιτέχνη των 2 μέτρων.

----------


## aeonios

Mια ακόμα κατασκευή στα uhf από κάποιον με αρκετό χιούμορ

----------


## electron

Πλάκα πλάκα, αυτή είναι μια gp όπως την περίεγραψαν οι φίλοι radioamateur και eebabs.Tώρα όσο για το κεφαλι της γιαγιάς μάλλον θα αντέχει τα καιρικά για να την έβαλε εκεί πάνω. :P

----------


## eebabs2000

Τώρα γιαγιά είναι? Παππούς είναι? Πρέπει να το ψάξουμε περισσότερο, πάντως η κεραία πρέπει να είναι για λήψη, δε πιστεύω να εκπέμπει κάποιος στο κεφάλι του άλλου! Πάντως την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα και σε τηλεόραση και πιάνει πολύ καλά παρόλο που δεν ήταν σωστά προσαρμοσμένη...

----------


## electron

Προφανώς και θα είναι για λήψη,αλλά δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να την φορέσεις στο κεφάλι για να πιάσεις σήμα.  :Smile:

----------

